# Why buy a fancy desk...



## Aeldude (Feb 16, 2017)

...when you can buy $40 shelves from Target and make the antithesis to a fancy desk? 






You all must feel ridiculous now.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey, you can drain your dishes whilst writing! That's a whole new level of multitasking!


----------



## Aeldude (Feb 16, 2017)

This level of multitaskery is what the higher ups don't tell you. How do you think Zimmer got where he is? His synths probably double as microwaves. The time saved making popcorn is essential.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 16, 2017)

It's probably hard to get something cheaper but for around $120-150 you can get something like this, which is very similar to what I have.

It does require a bit of DIY skills, if you want the drawer included though. So, I skipped that


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2017)

Ikeahack or a reclaimed door can be a affordable option If you are a little DIY inclined.


----------



## Aeldude (Feb 16, 2017)

I thought about finding a door, true, but these were already lying around so I thought I'd see what I could do with them, and I've found at least 8 different ways to set it up. Mostly the reason I'm DIY inclined is because I recently moved to house sit for family while they travel and I'm still looking for work around town so I'd use a box as a desk at this point. Plus I enjoy fiddling with things...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a cheap, repurposed corner office desk that I bought many years ago at Office Depot that now serves as my studio desk. I have turned it against a wall so that I have a pair of 45º wings essentially. It originally had a monitor riser in the middle with a big hole in front of it for a PC to be stored and accessed underneath, but that was too high and far away for the 27" iMac that I use in my studio, so I did my first serious woodworking project and made a lower riser/plug (which I'm rather proud of ... it is even finished to mesh with the other wood on the desk quite well) which sits in that hole in the center of the desk and provides a more suitable place for the computer/screen.

It's certainly not ideal, but until I find an actual studio desk that would give me everything I need and be practical to bring in, it works well enough.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Feb 24, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> It's probably hard to get something cheaper but for around $120-150 you can get something like this, which is very similar to what I have.
> 
> It does require a bit of DIY skills, if you want the drawer included though. So, I skipped that


What's that keyboard you have (the typer)? It looks pretty sleek.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 24, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> What's that keyboard you have (the typer)? It looks pretty sleek.


That's not my setup. I just have the same desk - without the drawer. Sorry.


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Hey, you can drain your dishes whilst writing! That's a whole new level of multitasking!


Haha! Jono do you still got your "workspace" video up with all the fancy "basstraps" etc?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 24, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Haha! Jono do you still got your "workspace" video up with all the fancy "basstraps" etc?



What, my site B lab? I was getting a few complaints from the neighbours so had to start recording in my other Lab.


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> What, my site B lab? I was getting a few complaints from the neighbours so had to start recording in my other Lab.



Lol!!! Exactly that one


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 24, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Lol!!! Exactly that one



Perhaps I should start doing some YouTube Tutorials and track writing sessions from it?! Haha!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 24, 2017)

Do you have the blueprint for the defusor ? 

The air conditioner and heating system is nice as well.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 24, 2017)

The problem is finding room for my backup drives:


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 24, 2017)

isolation booth


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 25, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Perhaps I should start doing some YouTube Tutorials and track writing sessions from it?! Haha!


haha can't wait for it!! You should really do a tutorial or so "How to build your own home studio" etc, and agree with synthpunk that diffusor looks top notch! Also need new studio monitors, any links u can provide would help me and the rest of the bunch a lot!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 25, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> haha can't wait for it!! You should really do a tutorial or so "How to build your own home studio" etc, and agree with synthpunk that diffusor looks top notch!



Only the best will do. I've also just got my very first iPhone so I've essentially got access to Pinewood Studios from my pocket. Maybe I should just ditch Cubase and record everything with Garageband as well. Exciting times


----------



## dgburns (Feb 25, 2017)

Aeldude said:


> ...when you can buy $40 shelves from Target and make the antithesis to a fancy desk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at some point in your life, you'll want the finer things. And if you interface with clients, you'll come to appreciate the intangible effect that projecting success by your surroundings brings to the table. And it signals that you care about your surroundings and maybe put the same effort into your work. If all that is still moot for you, then there is the creature comfort of having your personal sensibility of having that desk with the rare exotic wood and layout exactly as it makes sense to you.
Aside from your mattress, your desk just might be the thing you spend the most time in front of.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2017)

Have you seen this new Daw technology?


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 25, 2017)

Or this bad boy:


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Feb 25, 2017)

Gosh, after I win the Time & Space contest, I will have to get a new desk, as mine was purchased in 1984, but a good deal today.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 25, 2017)

fritzmartinbass said:


> Or this bad boy:



This Studio is coming on a treat! Bravo.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 25, 2017)

my shiny new mac, fully loaded.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2017)

SJ just called and the gold phone and would like to speak to you 



babylonwaves said:


> my shiny new mac, fully loaded.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 25, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> my shiny new mac, fully loaded.


Looks like this guy is running Win 10 to me. lol


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2017)

I used an ironing board as a keyboard stand when I first started.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 25, 2017)

An Ironing Board? Were you rich or something? I had to hum and sing tunes.


----------

